

Keeping up with +500 new PHPUnit tests per week - shivalry
http://tech.blog.box.com/2013/01/keeping-up-with-500-new-phpunit-tests-per-week/

======
lox
We have a similar problem at 99designs and recently open-sourced the work-
distribution framework we use:

<https://github.com/99designs/testcloud>

The difficult part (that is not included in testcloud) is synchronizing the
codebase that you are testing on the different workers. We use git and post-
receive hooks to synchronize.

Aggregating coverage data from the distributed workers is another major TODO
for us, would love to hear how Box are handling it.

------
foolfoolz
This is really interesting to see how many different strategies you have to
take to improve PHP unit, and impressive that many of them were very
successful.

